# Bench Plane



## BigAxe (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a 13" Ridgid planer.
I want to plane some 2" x 2 1/2" table legs to final dimensions
Has any one had any issues with planning a 2" board on its edge
I want to put the legs through my planer on all 4 sides. On some of my passes the thickness will be greater than the width of the board.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

I your planer a honey badger? If so it won't give a f### how wide it is unless its so thin it'll fall over.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

You will be fine cutting any or all of the leg sides on your planer. Running edges through the planer is ok until your hieght is about 3x the thickness, after that you could have issues.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

No problem with that, you could run all four legs at once also.


----------



## BigAxe (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you for your input. The ratio of maximum height to thickness of 3 to 1 seems a little high but 2 to 1 to be reasonable provided width is about 2".
I did have an issue a month ago when I ran two boards through the planer in parallel. One board was slightly thinner than the other. The roller gripped it to pull it into the planner but the rotating blades drove the board back out of the planner with violent kick back.


----------

